# Rocky Meets Beethoven (Variations for Saxophone, Violin and Piano)



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey guys!

I would like to share with you one of my pieces which was premiered recently in Bratislava, Slovakia.

It's based on two themes: Rocky (Bill Conti) and Symphony No. 1 (Ludwig van Beethoven).

ROCKY MEETS BEETHOVEN

__
https://soundcloud.com/lukas-kobela%2Flukas-kobela-rocky-meets-beethoven

Kinda bizarre combination, but I think it works. 

Hope you enjoy it!

Lukas


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

I enjoyed this a lot, great job! The saxophone works really well with the "traditional" instruments.


----------



## Lukas K (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for listening and your feedback!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Proms Fanatic said:


> I enjoyed this a lot, great job! The saxophone works really well with the "traditional" instruments.


I think so also. The saxophone has a distinctive sound, and it matches the idea of a piece about two distinctive themes/people.


----------

